# 40K Tattoos



## InkedDnA

I am currently in the middle of designing a war scene half sleeve for my leg but am lacking inspiration :/ I will be posting some pictures of what I have so far tomorrow afternoon.

I was curious if there were any members out there that had 40k tattoos. Thought it would be pretty cool to see some member pics of their ink! Hopefully I'm not the only person that is THAT into the art of 40k and permanently placing it on my body


----------



## 18827

I had this one done last year it took about three & a half hours. still love it. unlike the tattoo it covered which I hated within two weeks.
best tip when getting a tattoo...... do your research.


----------



## InkedDnA

Nice piece! Excellent cover up. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one here who digs the art of 40k THAT much 

I always tell my clients to make sure they know EXACTLY what they are putting into their skin before we start. 

I personally do NOT trust any sort of kanji unless it's been personally wrote down from someone who speaks and writes the language fluently, lol.

I'll be posting pics once my camera starts working, the camera on my pone just doesn't justify the art :/

Hope to see more pics from our fellow heretics!


----------



## Hired Goon




----------



## InkedDnA

How fresh is this piece? Looks like you have a nice coat of A&D on there.


----------



## Hired Goon

that pic was taken the night of the day I got it done. it's about a year old now.


----------



## InkedDnA

Pics are being posted tomorrow, finally got the camera working, I'm just too damn tired to upload them right now :/


----------



## Angel of Blood

Your gonna regret that tattoo when the Imperium arrives......


----------



## Shady ed

Angel of Blood said:


> Your gonna regret that tattoo when the Imperium arrives......


 
If this was facebook I would like the shit out of that comment.

But It's not so I will just agree with you.


----------



## BlackGuard

Angel of Blood said:


> Your gonna regret that tattoo when the Imperium arrives......


That aint no lie. Of coarse ... if the Black Legion arrives first you'll have egg on your face ... along with a bolt pistol -- probably from him ... irony is a bitch.


----------



## turel2

These are not mine BTW lol


----------



## Abomination

Some nice ink there everyone. Chaos is quite popular it seems.


----------

